# Verificación de componentes de potencia: IGBTs, diodos de potencia, tiristores...



## hastaloscondensadores (Ago 23, 2014)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. 
Trabajo como técnico electrónico y me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera eficaz (que no sea simplemente midiendo con un polímetro) de verificar componentes de potencia como IGBTs, diodos de potencia, tiristores y snubbers.
Dispongo de una fuente trifásica que me da tensiones de hasta 300Vac (conectado a la tensión de red), un rectificador, osciloscopio, polímetro y generador de señales.
   -Los IGBTs y los tiristores los disparo y visualizo la conmutación con el osciloscopio. 
   -Los diodos de potencia, aparte de comprobarlos con el polímetro, los polarizo en inversa con el   rectificador y compruebo la corriente de fugas; también les meto una señal alterna y observo su rectificada. 
   -Los Snubbers simplemente los compruebo con el polímetro, pues no se me ocurre nada más.

 ¿Alguien me podría decir si realmente se verifican bien con estas pruebas? ¿Sería necesario hacerle algunas pruebas más? ¿Comprobar algunos parámetros en concreto?

  Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2014)

Con un multímetro se puede determinar si el componente se encuentra en corto o presenta defectos básicos.
Si deseas hacer una prueba mas seria, puedes colocar el dispositivo en algún circuito con carga "Real" y con los parámetros de funcionamiento similares a los que llevaría en su circuito definitivo (Tensión/Frecuencia)
Esto presenta el inconveniente de que deberás armar varios tipos de "Probadores" según sea el dispositivo a comprobar


----------



## hastaloscondensadores (Ago 24, 2014)

Gracias Fogonazo. Así es como lo estoy haciendo. No obstante tenía dudas si sería suficiente con estas pruebas, pues estos componentes trabajan con unos valores de tensión e intensidad que yo no puedo obtener (y aunque los tuviese tendría que pensar una manera segura de probarlos). 
  Seguiré investigando si hay alguna manera más fiable para verificarlos, sobre todo el Snubber, que únicamente lo pruebo con el polímetro. Y como dices, con esta prueba solo se determina si el componente está totalmente dañado o no. Pues aunque no me de corto midiendo con el polímetro no puedo saber si funciona correctamente. 
  Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta.


----------



## Dano (Ago 24, 2014)

Las redes Snubbers las podes probar con ruido y observas la salida sobre una carga puramente resistiva con un analizador de espectro. En lo posible se debe hacer a tensión nominal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2014)

Una apreciación, algo subjetiva, es que si el componente xx que va a trabajar con 500A de carga, se comporta correctamente con 20A, muy probablemente también lo haga con los 500A 

Es decir NO hace falta imitar exactamente todos los parámetros de funcionamiento.
Opino que aplicando la misma tensión y frecuencia de conmutación pero con una carga menor te puede dar un buen diagnóstico del futuro funcionamiento del dispositivo.


----------



## hastaloscondensadores (Ago 25, 2014)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Dano, en cuanto a lo del analizador de espectros, decirte que no dispongo de ninguno (tampoco lo he utilizado nunca; no llevo mucho tiempo en esto de la electrónica y me queda mucho por aprender...).
En cuanto a tu respuesta, Fogonazo, lo mismo pienso yo, que no hará falta probarlos a los valores de intensidad y tensión de funcionamiento real para obtener un diagnóstico fiable del componente. Pero como comento antes, no llevo mucho en esto...
Muchas gracias, de verdad.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2014)

hastaloscondensadores dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> Dano, en cuanto a lo del analizador de espectros, decirte que no dispongo de ninguno (tampoco lo he utilizado nunca; no llevo mucho tiempo en esto de la electrónica y me queda mucho por aprender...).
> En cuanto a tu respuesta, Fogonazo, lo mismo pienso yo, que no hará falta probarlos a los *valores de intensidad y tensión de funcionamiento* real para obtener un diagnóstico fiable del componente. Pero como comento antes, no llevo mucho en esto...
> Muchas gracias, de verdad.
> Un saludo.



Yo *no* comenté nada sobre probar con una *tensión reducida*. *SI* me parece importante hacer la comprobación de funcionamiento con la tensión de trabajo del dispositivo o cercana.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 26, 2014)

Yo pienso como Fogonazo, si el componente se comporta bien en condiciones de pruebas, mas allá que no sean valores de funcionamiento, también lo tienen que hacer a su régimen máximo.

Para los que lidiamos con las reparaciones, utilizamos el viejo y querido tester y confiamos en él sin andar haciendo pruebas sobre como se comporta a un valor de tensión y corriente, pero cuando se tiene dudas de su funcionamiento y sospechamos que el tester no nos está diciendo toda la verdad, es mas fácil poner el mismo componente nuevo en su lugar y verificar si la falla persiste o si desapareció.

Cuando se tiene mucho tiempo y el costo de esas reparaciones lo ameritan, justificaría todo un aparatejo para hacer ensayos, pero muchas veces el costo y tiempo que eso lleva es mas seguro poner un componente nuevo y listo.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 26, 2014)

hola a todos:

creo que el uso del multímetro es suficiente para descartar la mayoría problemas en los componentes (diodos, SCR o tiristor, MOSFET, IGBT, Capacitor electrolítico).
un multimetro con escalas continuidad, resistencia, capacitancia y diodo es suficiente.

si concuerdan conmigo, por lo general un procedimiento de pruebas es en este orden:
1- inspección visual (y olfato)
2- pruebas sin tensión (solamente el multímetro).
3- pruebas con tensión (multímetro y otros instrumentos más elaborados).
4- pruebas con carga mínima.
5- pruebas con carga nominal.

normalmente el paso 1 y 2 es eficaz para descartar componentes con problemas.
pero si el componente pasó estos puntos, ahí se comienza a revisar con tensión nominal y carga mínima (digamos, bombillos o ampolletas que nos muestran el comportamiento de acuerdo a la luz que enciende). si el componente se comportó como se debe, listo.

al igual que fogonazo, me sumo a la idea de que si un componente funciona con carga mínima, también lo hará con carga nominal. (nunca habrá necesidad de pasar al punto 5).


ejemplos:

un diodo se descarta solamente con los pasos 1 y 2 (obviamente en escala de diodo indica una caída de tensión desde 0,4 hasta 1,2V dependiendo del modelo de diodo).
no veo necesidad de ir al paso 3. pero de hacerlo, al colocar carga mínima en serie con el diodo, uno puede medir la caída de tensión en él que debería ser la misma que se midió en el paso 2.

un IGBT posee parte potencia (diodo volante, colector  y emisor) que se descartan con multímetro.
también posee parte control (el gate) que se comprueba con multímetro (se mide continuidad y también la capacitancia).
pero aun con estas pruebas por separado, falta probar el funcionamiento general y ahí uno pasa al tercer punto. como el IGBT trabaja con pulsos para dispararlo, se necesitan más instrumentos: osciloscopio, generador de señales e incluso algún circuito preparado (con resistores de gate).

...

nuevamente, me gustaría saber si concuerdan y también, saber si conocen más métodos.


----------



## hastaloscondensadores (Ago 27, 2014)

Despues de leer vuestras respuestas creo que con las pruebas que les hago se verifican correctamente IGBTs, Tiristores y Diodos de potencia.
Me queda pendiente el tema del snubber. Le daré una vuelta a la prueba que dice Dano y valoraré la posibilidad de adquirir un analizador de espectro (siempre y cuando pudiera darle más usos).
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 27, 2014)

hola nuevamente,

en el snubber solamente tienes resistor y capacitor.
normalmente mido los componentes por separado con multímetro, en resistencia y capacitancia.
generalmente son los capacitores se desgastan.

y también faltó agregar las pruebas para los capacitores electrolíticos de potencia (470uF, 400V por ejemplo).
el multímetro no logra medirlos. cómo los mides tú?
también he leido acerca de la ESR en que se utiliza un instrumento específico.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...sistencia-serie-equivalente-21834/#post177727


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2014)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> y también faltó agregar las pruebas para los capacitores electrolíticos de potencia (470uF, 400V por ejemplo).
> el multímetro no logra medirlos. cómo los mides tú?


 
A tester los mido por comparación , es bastanteeee . . .  brutal  . . . Con tester analógico de aguja en Ohms mido , invierto , vuelvo a medir , vuelvo a invertir y relojeo la amplitud del agujazo  

Tomo uno nuevo del mismo valor y comparo "las lecturas" efectuadas  Es muy efectivo


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 27, 2014)

hola dosmetros:

yo uso un multímetro digital y la verdad es que con escala de resistencia sucede algo curioso:
al medir con las puntas roja en (+) y negra en (-), aparece una valor positivo de resistencia en aumento.
cuando invierto las puntas, indica un valor de resistencia negativa en aumento.
supongo que eso es lo normal y que el capacitor está bueno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2014)

Pero después debe disminuir , sinó tiene fuga . . . 

Cuando lo conectás al revés es probable que quede marcando fuga .


----------



## J2C (Ago 27, 2014)

Metalmetropolis


metalmetropolis dijo:


> ... al medir con las puntas roja en (+) y negra en (-), aparece una valor positivo de resistencia en aumento.
> cuando invierto las puntas, indica un valor de resistencia negativa en aumento.
> supongo que eso es lo normal y que el capacitor está bueno.


Eso es normal y correcto, pasa que en la primera medición el electrolítico ha quedado cargado y la resistencia interna del Multímetro Digital es elevada.
Por eso al invertir las puntas empieza indicando una alta resistencia negativa, pasa por cero y luego da la resistencia (normal) en ascenso.

Yo ante dudas uso un Capacimetro (comprado) para medir la capacidad real y tengo en mente realizar un EsrMeter para verificar el otro parámetro. Ya realice la pcb con el Eagle en el tamaño del EX Multímetro Analógico que compre para ese menester pero no deseo planchar la plaqueta dado que he usado OpAmp SMD, y debo esperar a juntar el dinero para la Insoldadora UV.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

